# Changing tivo call home time.



## chayced (Jun 4, 2009)

I have loved my tivo since I got it, but there is no way to change the time when it calls home/reboots. I work shiftwork, and some nights I am up at 2 am either trying to roll off of night shift or trying to roll on. Is there any way to change the time at which the tivo calls home and reboots? I can't seem to find it on any of the scripts on the machine and I really wonder why they didn't make it a menu option!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

chayced said:


> I have loved my tivo since I got it, but there is no way to change the time when it calls home/reboots. I work shiftwork, and some nights I am up at 2 am either trying to roll off of night shift or trying to roll on. Is there any way to change the time at which the tivo calls home and reboots? I can't seem to find it on any of the scripts on the machine and I really wonder why they didn't make it a menu option!


I think TiVo inc controls the call in time to spread out the load on their servers, you might try calling TiVo and see if they can change the time for your TiVo.
The re-boot should only take place about 3 to 5 time per year and is set for 2AM, I don't think that can be changed but it should not be too much of a problem as you can record something from 1:50 am to 2:10 am every night and you will not get the reboots, you will have to do it yourself at a time you want or you will stop getting guide data.


----------



## chayced (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't really care when it calls in, I just hate to be watching something at 2am and have it reboot on me. I guess when I'm watching TV at 2am I can start it recording to avoid the reboot. I was hoping for a fix so that I could change the reboot time to say 4am because it is the one time I am guaranteed to be either asleep or at work.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If is the reboot you are worried about, if there possibly is an update happening, you should check when you get home and reboot manually before you watch TV.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

classicsat said:


> If is the reboot you are worried about, if there possibly is an update happening, you should check when you get home and reboot manually before you watch TV.


that could take an hour from his TV watching and require looking all the time to see if a re-boot is needed, this would be a pain for the TiVo needs a reboot only 3 to 6 time per year, the only automatic option I know of is to record something that starts before 2am and ends after 2am each day, and when the TiVo tells him he running out of guide date, re-boot the system.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

If your series 1 is rebooting at 2am every day, then your software is hosed up. Reload from a good software image. If you don't have a good software image, search for Instantcake.

If your series 1 only reboots at 2am occasionally, then it's due to a new software update. This does not happen every day or week or month.


----------

